# Too Tight To Work



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I have the Authentic Knitting Board figure 8 style white loom on which you can make a 60 inch afghan by casting on and when you get back to the first peg you turn around and go the other way and don't join making a circle. I have been using the Authentic Knitting Board looms for over 10 years for the double knit and have never had a problem, but after 8-10 rows of any ply yarn in any stitch the item is so tight that to do another row would cause a peg to break off. Another girl asked me about this thinking she had this problem because she had never loomed before. I told her that it was not her fault. Before I throw out this loom as a waste of money, can anyone help me?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have two of these. Love them. Just remember not to wrap to tightly.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I've had the same problem with round looms. I found that I wrap too tightly, or when I'm knitting the stitches, I don't leave enough slack, especially with the first several rows.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

doglady said:


> I have the Authentic Knitting Board figure 8 style white loom on which you can make a 60 inch afghan by casting on and when you get back to the first peg you turn around and go the other way and don't join making a circle. I have been using the Authentic Knitting Board looms for over 10 years for the double knit and have never had a problem, but after 8-10 rows of any ply yarn in any stitch the item is so tight that to do another row would cause a peg to break off. Another girl asked me about this thinking she had this problem because she had never loomed before. I told her that it was not her fault. Before I throw out this loom as a waste of money, can anyone help me?


Make a yarn guide for finer yarns use a stir straw works great a pen gutted out

place yarn through the straw or pen it will help you guide your yarn and I find it helps with the tension of the yarn being wrapped around the pegs


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Instead of wrapping the entire row, you can try wrapping and knitting a few stitches at a time.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> Make a yarn guide for finer yarns use a stir straw works great a pen gutted out
> 
> place yarn through the straw or pen it will help you guide your yarn and I find it helps with the tension of the yarn being wrapped around the pegs
> 
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I discovered using a straw helps. I also do not wrap the whole row. I wrap a little, knit a little. That way if it is too tight a can loosen the next yarn.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it, may I ask how you use the loom.

Di


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Instead of wrapping the entire row, you can try wrapping and knitting a few stitches at a time.


This is what I do as well. I don't use a yarn guide, but have learned to keep my tension relaxed. Regardless of the loom, knitting a few stitches at a time allows me to adjust tension as I go.


----------

